# May 2009 Photo Challenge!



## marjrc

We all know that April flowers bring May flowers, right?

So, this month's challenge will be about getting your Havs sitting, posing, running through or sniffing flowers. Flowers of any kind, any color ,any size!

The weather is nice, so get out there and click away! Post your pictures in this thread for all to enjoy. hoto:

*
Please only post with the subject pertaining to this thread. Thank you! *

View attachment 22589


----------



## mintchip

Some flowers for Melissa and all our Forum friends :grouphug:


----------



## Missy

I have always loved Oliver among the Nasturtiums. one of my favs. 

these are from last year--- we still have a few bare trees here. But by the end of the month I should be able to get some of the boys frolicking...found my first tick on Jasper how far behind can flowers be? the last one was this years Magnolia... we planted it 4 years ago and this is the first year it really looked like it will someday be a magnificent magnolia.


----------



## DAJsMom

In Arizona, May flowers are generally not preceded by April showers. This is some of what we get. 
My daylilies are beginning to bloom. Maybe I can get a dogs in the daylilies photo soon!


----------



## Lina

Well, this one might be tough for me with all the rain around here, but here are some of Kubrick from last year:


----------



## mintchip

I love everyone's photos.
We are getting May showers now as well so oldies but goodies have to do.............


----------



## marjrc

It's still early in the month so you'll have plenty of time to get those shots. 

Love that one of Oliver. Your magnolia is beautiful, Missy!! Jasper looks so comfy there. Joelle, great shots! They are both such beautiful havs. There's Kubrick's goofy grin again! lol Love the pics, everyone!!


----------



## MopTop Havanese

I just got some pictures from Phoebe's new mom (Phoebe used to be Burke from the ABC litter)- here she is in a local cactus garden- Isn't she so cute?!


----------



## irnfit

This is from last summer - Kodi in the bleeding hearts. They are just starting to bloom now. Not too much in bloom right now and we've had lots of rain.


----------



## DAJsMom

I love bleeding hearts. We had some when we lived in Nebraska. 
Kody looks really red in that photo!


----------



## Jill in Mich

Here's one of Cody I took 2 weeks ago...









And Tess from last May...









Daffs, tulips & forsythia really starting to bloom here so time for a good photo hunt....


----------



## Scooter's Family

We've had so much rain, have to try to get the dogs outside without them getting dirty so I can take a picture!

I love Cody peeking around the flowers in the second picture!


----------



## mintchip

2 Guest Stars-Maddie and Bugsy


----------



## Evye's Mom

Flowers Marj....Evye and Bentley eat all mine !!! Will a big clump of flowers hanging out of their mouth as they chew them up count?


----------



## Missy

oh my Katie, little Burke grew into such a beautiful Phoebe!!! That's burke that shook her booty while nursing? She is a beauty and character. 

Sally, I love that you have guest appearances from Bugsy and Maddie. Beautiful.


----------



## Mraymo

*Izzy in the Garden*

Great pictures everyone. I tried to get a couple of Izzy on this cloudy, rainy day.


----------



## Julie

:cheer2: GORGEOUS PHOTOS! :cheer2:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Izzy is beautiful!


----------



## Poornima

*Flowers, flowers*

Hope we can capture a few new pictures when it stops :rain:ing.

Here are Benji and Lizzie in the backyard of our home in CA. Both are around 6months old.


----------



## marjrc

Eva wrote: *"Flowers Marj....Evye and Bentley eat all mine !!! Will a big clump of flowers hanging out of their mouth as they chew them up count?"*

LOL!!! Of course it counts! I'd love to see that. lol

Beautiful pictures, everyone! I so enjoy all the bright colors of the flowers. Sally, seriously... those are STUNNING photographs! Poster/calendar quality, just beautiful. Maddie is gorgeous.

Kody is too cute! I hope I get to meet you and your furkids, Michele!

Jill, that one of Tess is probably one of my faves.


----------



## havjump

Wonderful photos everyone! 
Good choice Marj:clap2:
Havs & flowers...two of my favourite things!!!
Melissa chose this pic of Cosmo in the flowers for May in the calendar. 
Can you tell how proud I am of him???hoto::whoo:
OOOPS having touble uploading photo.


----------



## karin117

I LOVE all of these flower/havanese pictures.
Thank you all for sharing them...they make my evening


----------



## mintchip

Oliver


----------



## irnfit

This is an old pic (2007) and is my avatar. It was also in the first calendar.


----------



## mintchip

Michele I love that shot!


----------



## Mraymo

Great shots everyone.


----------



## dboudreau

Great pictures and another wonderful idea Marj. I really have to get my camera snapping. Spring flowers should get me motivated again. Here is baby Sam!


----------



## Mraymo

That's a great picture Debbie. The daffodil looks bigger than Sam.


----------



## mintchip

love baby Sam


----------



## Scooter's Family

Sam is a cutie!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Wonderful pictures !!!! I love flowers and I love my dogs...and it's a good thing because any flower that bloosoms gets eaten...but I have so enjoyed seeing yours.


----------



## havjump

Really enjoying all these beautiful photos!!!
Trying one more time to upload Cosmo.....


----------



## ama0722

What fun challenge with the flowers. My Neezers always seem to stop and smell the flowers- I could learn a lot from them. Here are two pics that were taken when Dora was about a year old that were used in old havanese calendars (before the forum). I loved the tulip one so much we had it made into a print. Maybe when it stops raining I will get Dash out later this week.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Oh I love this theme, it will be very colorful. Love all the pics! One of my favs is the one with sam and you can see just a peek of purple in his mouth...he must have been hungry!


----------



## havjump

Super photos ...but.... Amanda the one of Dora is outstanding!! Sadly,cannot grow Tulips down here.


----------



## irnfit

These pictures are so great. We have the best looking dogs anywhere!


----------



## mintchip

Everyone has beautiful photos!


----------



## Scooter's Family

We do have beautiful dogs! I've sent out the photos from our playdate to several friends and they all say how gorgeous these guys are. Most of my family and friends had never seen a Havanese before, they were amazed at how different they can look but still be the same breed.


----------



## Evye's Mom

My dogs are in big trouble !!!! I see all these photos...Great pictures !!! Amanda...the tulip photo..beautiful. I see Cosmo with the impatients in the background...mine would have been eaten by the time I snapped the photo. Evye ate 6 (SIX !!) roses off my bush in a lickety split. I have BAD PUPPIES !!!

I hope I can contribute to this thread next year.


----------



## mintchip

Evye's Mom said:


> My dogs are in big trouble !!!! I see all these photos...Great pictures !!! Amanda...the tulip photo..beautiful. I see Cosmo with the impatients in the background...mine would have been eaten by the time I snapped the photo. Evye ate 6 (SIX !!) roses off my bush in a lickety split. I have BAD PUPPIES !!!
> 
> I hope I can contribute to this thread next year.


I don't have a green thumb at all. I borrowed (was in) my friends garden.
Looking forward to your photos!:decision:


----------



## marjrc

Sharlene, I know it's not funny, but ....... lol You poor thing! 

Amanda, those are stunning photos of your gorgeous girl! I love the print you had made up of that picture. Care to share it again for those that haven't seen it? 

I wondered who that was in this month's forum calendar!! It's Cosmo! So very handsome. 

LOVE all the Havs and the surrounding flowers! I really must get out there ... such a bad challenge participant so far. :bolt:


----------



## Jill in Mich

From our walk this morning. Thank goodness the people had already left for work!...


----------



## Jill in Mich

And my favorite photo of Tess and flowers...


----------



## Brady's mom

What beautiful pictures everyone!! No new pictures around here since it has been raining forever. But, here is one of my favorite puppy pictures of Brady. This was taken by his breeder when he was still with her.


----------



## marjrc

Jill, you went in someone else's yard?!! LOL That's gutsy, girl. I like it.  Gorgeous photos!


----------



## HavaneseSoon

Fess up Jill! Did you go into someone yard?  The pictures are beautiful!


----------



## Jill in Mich

:spy:


HavaneseSoon said:


> Fess up Jill! Did you go into someone yard?  The pictures are beautiful!


Welllll, just a little.... and the dogs only peed on a few flowers....and we covered up our footprints ....:spy:


----------



## Poornima

Benji and Lizzie went on their first stroller ride. It was a gorgeous day after many many days of :rain:


----------



## Scooter's Family

They look so cute in there!


----------



## LuvCicero

Poornima, they look adorable in that stroller. I would love to have one for Cicero, but my grandsons told me they would disown me if I showed up at the ball park with a dog in a stroller. Me and my mouth :director:...I shouldn't have told them and just showed up.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Dale-We got yelled at for bringing the dogs to a park in Forsyth County so we haven't brought them back. I wonder if they'd say anything if they were in their stroller? Do they give you a hard time in Gwinnett?


----------



## Evye's Mom

LuvCicero said:


> Poornima, they look adorable in that stroller. I would love to have one for Cicero, but my grandsons told me they would disown me if I showed up at the ball park with a dog in a stroller. Me and my mouth :director:...I shouldn't have told them and just showed up.


There you go Dale...my motto, "it's easier to seek forgiveness than permission". I am still considering one.


----------



## lfung5

Great pictures guys!!!! Such beautiful Hav's.


----------



## pjewel

All great photos of your havs with beautiful flowers. Mine will have to wait since all I could get right now is a photo with my dogs and all the mushrooms sprouting up from all the rain.


----------



## marjrc

Poornima, Benji and Lizzie are adorable!! Love the tip of Lizzie's tongue showing. lol

Well, Jill, all is forgiven I'm sure. After all, a photo challenge is definitely worth breaking a few laws now and again. :bolt:

Here are a couple of pics of my boys today. I cut a LOT of my tulips and a few daffodils for a Mothers' Day bouquet yesterday and they are gorgeous in my kitchen here. LOVE spring flowers! But ... there were still a few blooming in the garden, as well as a carpet of Dandelions where we went for a run (on leash).

View attachment 22896


View attachment 22895


View attachment 22897


View attachment 22898


Ricky, in black and white.

View attachment 22899


----------



## Scooter's Family

Very nice Marj!


----------



## herrick51

We've been traveling for the last 3 weeks, out of internet range in the Utah national parks. . .I've missed the forum and all the gorgeous spring neezers!
We just got in to Zion last night and I have Broadband! So here are a few repeats from April -spring comes early in Oregon, and I can't find any flowers nearby in the campground!


----------



## HavaBaloo

Oh...your boys are georgeous Marj! Dark and Handsome, just how I like my Hav's 

I see you have lots of yellow dandilions...I am still waiting for mine to pop up, I did notice one of my shrubs have some pink flowers starting to show so I need to get Baloo out for some pics.


----------



## Jill in Mich

Marj, I love the photos in the dandelions!!!

Cody's latest quirk when we're on our walks....as he walks past a dandelion, he grabs it and rips off the bud/flower and flips it over his head or off to the side....all without breaking stride! It makes me laugh every time he does it.


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, Bogan Park in Gwinnett is fine about dogs. There are more walking the trail with their dogs, but always one or two at each game...and all the kids enjoy giving rubs.

Sharlene, you are right!! You would think I would have learned 30 years ago to keep my mouth shut....I didn't and can't...haha

Marj, I love your colorful pictures. Hopefully I will get some of Cicero in a few days to post.

Brody looks so sweet in all his pictures. I love Zion ~ are the parks dog friendly because I would love to take Cicero on a road trip?


----------



## Hav a lot of pets

Linus at the rose garden on the University of Oklahoma's campus.









He thought they would taste as good as they smelled.









Linus at a sitting garden near OU's library.









Linus is so sick of the rain!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Linus looks so nice in the rose garden!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Beautiful pictures here !!! This is a great month for a photo challenge.


----------



## Owen Lover

*Owen in Tulips*

I had wanted to get a good picture of Owen in the tulips in April, but that was the month my camera died. I had to rely on my iphone to take this shot. Thankfully I got a new one now and I plan to get some great shots soon.


----------



## marjrc

Linus is too cute!! Look at that face! Love that first shot.

Jeannine, if that is a picture taken with your iphone, it's great!! Owen is beautiful!


----------



## Leslie

Here's Tori in Jane's (tabby2) beautiful backyard at yesterday's play date.


----------



## Leslie

This is Carole's Gabby and how she enjoyed the flowers in Jane's beautiful backyard.


----------



## Scooter's Family

They're all beautiful!!!

Jeannine-Is that UGA in the photo with Owen???:laugh:


----------



## Mraymo

Beautiful pictures everyone.


----------



## Laurasch

Which is it again - a Pepper pot? a potted Pepper?


----------



## Jérôme

Cisco in Britanny, France


----------



## marjrc

Either way, Laura, Pepper's adorable!!! 

Love that picture Jerome. Cisco has such a beautiful coat.


----------



## Laurasch

Skagit Co. tulip fields in April -


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's beautiful Laura.


----------



## Lilly's mom

ama0722 said:


> What fun challenge with the flowers. My Neezers always seem to stop and smell the flowers- I could learn a lot from them. Here are two pics that were taken when Dora was about a year old that were used in old havanese calendars (before the forum). I loved the tulip one so much we had it made into a print. Maybe when it stops raining I will get Dash out later this week.


 GORGEOUS!!!! I just love the picture of Dora with the purple tulips.


----------



## Lilly's mom

So many BEAUTIFUL pictues everyone. I need to get busy.


----------



## Perugina

Our neighborhood just welcomed two new puppies, Gus and Finnegan. Gus is a mini-aussie shepherd and Fin is a golden doodle. Sophie LOVES them. All three of them love to lay in the ground cover with the little blue flowers. Here they are laying in the neighbor's flower bed.










"But MOM! I LOVE to explore the flower beds and get bark all over my fur!










Gus still needs to learn to say "cheese"!


----------



## Thumper

These pictures as all SOOOO incredibly gorgeous! How on earth will Melissa be able to choose the Spring pictures!


----------



## Sheri

I love these photos of our dogs with the beautiful flowers adding their color, and have been anxiously waiting for mine to start blooming!

Finally, our Rhodys are beginning to bloom. Here is Tucker.


----------



## HavaBaloo

Wow...such beautiful flower and even sweeter dogs. I love this thread, the colors of the flowers are such a beautiful contrast to the Hav's!

Only one of my plants have flowers...it is still early here in NB, but wanted to share my sweet boy 

I had to hide a treat in the bush so he would smell it...LOL!










As you can see...I am still waiting for blooms from some of my plants.









A close-up of a smilin' Baloo...my sweet boy!


----------



## Sheri

Aw, Baloo has a nice coat! Love the waves...hope he got to eat the treat!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Great pics everyone!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I may get in trouble as there's no flower in this but...this is my new favorite photo of Murphy! DH took it for me. When he's asleep and wakes up he'll look up at me like that! Don't know what I did without these little guys!!!


----------



## marjrc

Oh bestill my heart, Ann! What a loving face.

Angie, GREAT trick! Baloo is adorable. 

Love all the flower pics, everyone! They are colorful, fun and your Havs are all gorgeous! :clap2::thumb:


----------



## mintchip

Comet had fun playing in a beautiful new yard today!!!


----------



## tabby2

Here's BJ enjoying the flowers in the backyard. I wish I were fast enough to get him as he races through the impatiens -- he's still so little that he looks like he's running through a forest of giant impatiens. Jane


----------



## Scooter's Family

Comet and BJ both look so sweet, love the second one of BJ!


----------



## Julie

We are back! Here is Quincy with my anniversary peonies,him on my big pile of mulch,and Quincy smelling a tulip.

( I know his muzzle staining is bad:redface: )


----------



## Sheri

I 'specially like the colors in the first photo of Quincy on the chair! Nice!


----------



## Missy

yeah Quincy!!!! Julie I love the leaves on your peonies!!! they are different than the peonies I have or have seen-- they are feathery.


----------



## Lynn

Julie, you take the best pictures of Quincy! I just love them and I always look forward to seeing them.


----------



## mintchip

Quincy we've missed you!!!!!!!!!!!! He is beautiful


----------



## marjrc

Hi BJ, what a cutie you are! Love the one of Comet, Sally. That does look like a beautiful garden.

Quincy!!! Oh my, how I've missed seeing your puss on here.... staining or no staining. Tell mom we don't care about no staining!  Love the pics, Julie. His coloring looks amazing with the bright reds and green.


----------



## Julie

Thank you:hug:
Everytime I see Quince---I just think how much cuter he'd be "stain-free" ound:


----------



## Jill in Mich

My lillies haven't bloomed yet but Tess is ready when they do. This is her favorite spot in the yard (either laying or eating the ornamental grass!)


----------



## Scooter's Family

That's because she knows St. Francis is watching over her!


----------



## Julie

Great pictures everyone!:thumb:

I am bumping up for any others with photos?:ear:hoto::ear:hoto:


----------



## marjrc

Lovely little Tess. What a sweet picture.


----------



## mintchip

Oliver and Comet with just a little red flower...........


----------



## mintchip

Sweet Maddie:angel:


----------



## marjrc

Stunning pictures, Sally! Your guys and Maddie are just beautiful. Love the tongue on sweet Maddie. lol


----------



## JASHavanese

The pictures in here are just beautiful. Something felt off here and it dawned on me that we have no flowers in the area, not even the really pretty pink 'weeds' that grow all over the place. We have been so dry that nothing is in bloom! 
The grass stayed green through the winter and is brown now. Life is backwards. 
The last couple of days has given us rain that we can't measure but at least it's something. Maybe that will bring out the flowers.


----------



## CacheHavs

I haven't been on much at all due to some family issues, but wanted too finally get back in the action here:wink:
So I will start out with a couple of photos of BG and My Madi girl with some flowers.


----------



## Scooter's Family

Heather-Those are beautiful photos of beautiful dogs!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Heather, beautiful !!


----------



## LuvCicero

Cicero took time to stop and smell the roses!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

I love Cicero! He's gonna have to come over to play again Dale!


----------



## Jane

Heather, your Havs are beautiful!!

Dale, I. MUST. KISS. CICERO. !!!!!!


----------



## mintchip

WOW! Great photos!


----------



## Sheri

Cicero is simply irresistible!


----------



## dotndani

Wonderful pics everyone! We have yardwork on the schedule for tomorrow so maybe I can get a pic or 2 of Duncan!!


----------



## LuvCicero

Ann, your boys should know Cicero since he marked every tree and flower pot in your yard...lol We will have to try to get them together again this summer.

Jane, bring your boys to Ga and I will let you kiss and brush!! I would love to see him and Lincoln together since they remind me so much of each other.

Sheri...."Thanks" ~ Tucker also reminds me of Cicero so you need to take a vacation to Ga also!

I love all the pictures on this thread....We all own such a pretty breed!!


----------



## luv3havs

*Chico and therapy dog friends in the flowers at the library*

I think this is kind of a funny picture. (Chico just got his summer cut and I don't like it.)
Chico is posing with his friends, Goldie the Shih tzu, Kobie the mixed shepherd and Winnie the Golden Doodle. They all participate in the R.E.A.D. program.


----------



## Jane

*"Hey, mom finally let us out to play in the backyard! Let's mark all the flowers!"*









*Lincoln and Scout, playing fiercely! *









*Time to rest...*


----------



## Scooter's Family

Nan-Great photo, they all look so cute!!!

Jane-Your yard and doggies are beautiful! I'm so envious of you gardeners, everything green that I tough turns brown!


----------



## marjrc

Oh my! What amazing photos everyone! Gosh, your dogs are all so stunning. Beautiful shot of Cicero, Linc and Scout. Heather, those are such pretty dogs, esp. surrounded by flowers. Nan, that is just too cute! I love seeing all of Chico's pals. 

Cute !!


----------



## Jane

Ann, I also have a brown thumb. We fired our gardener after we relandscaped the yard, so now I am really trying to keep everything alive. It is a battle! Some plants didn't survive multiple RLHs!!!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Jane, your gardens are gorgeous...and that lawn looks like a lush green carpet. My "thorn" is the pulling up, chewing, grabbing plants by the mouthful and then RLH's so I can't get them out of their mouths !! I really, really hope they outgrow this landscrape destructive puppy stage because I am so envious of these gardens. I should take a picture of my guara..what one looks like uneaten and how awful they look once the pups get ahold of them. :Cry:


----------



## Jane

Evye's Mom said:


> Jane, your gardens are gorgeous...and that lawn looks like a lush green carpet. My "thorn" is the pulling up, chewing, grabbing plants by the mouthful and then RLH's so I can't get them out of their mouths !! I really, really hope they outgrow this landscrape destructive puppy stage because I am so envious of these gardens. I should take a picture of my guara..what one looks like uneaten and how awful they look once the pups get ahold of them. :Cry:


Oh no! How old are your pups? I guess I never thought of that. My guys are a bit older - Lincoln is 4 and Scout is 2 1/2 - so they are past the "chewie" stage. They both do like to nibble at the lawn though. A friend gave me some organic "kitty grass" in a pot - it is supposed to be for the dogs so they don't go for the lawn. They love it. And the lawn too.


----------



## Mraymo

Great pictures everyone. Jane in the 2nd shot "Lincoln and Scout playing fiercely" what kind of flower is that in the front left? The leaves look like some sort of lily (or maybe iris) but I don't recognize the flower. Probably something we can't grow around here. It's so pretty. I'm working on a hummingbird garden in my back yard since I lost my flower garden in the back last year when we put in the pool, so I'm looking for anything that the hummingbirds would like. We saw a hummingbird (and her nest) in Holli's backyard yesterday at the playdate. The 2nd best part of my day after visiting with all the wonderful hav's and their owners.


----------



## Mraymo

Since I'm uploading photos from the playdate I thought I'd add some the the May photo challenge on this last day of May. I took these last night when we came home. It's more green than flowers but it was either the flowers or my beautiful girl (of course she won out ):biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family

Beautiful Marianne!


----------



## mintchip

Beautiful photos everyone!!!


----------



## Scooter's Family

Here's my contribution, Murphy was outside and the boys had the hose out so they squirted him. He kept coming back for more and then ran all around the yard and rolled in the gardens. MESS! But at least there are flowers! Scooter wanted no part of the water hose.


----------



## marjrc

Now, Murphy, why couldn't you sit there, all pretty, like Izzy did? Must be the mischevious puppy still in him. lol They are all beautiful photos!!


----------



## Sheri

Love your photo of Murphy, Ann! How unique for a photo challenge--yet how familiar to real life! Love it! It makes me smile...:biggrin1:


----------



## Mraymo

Love that shot Ann. My son loves to play with the hose too and Izzy will sometimes play in it with him. Not that I always want her to, just means a mess for me to clean up but it is so much fun to watch them play. Makes me laugh.


----------



## Scooter's Family

It did make me laugh but then took an hour to clean him up afterwards! He had all sorts of stuff stuck to him, leaves, sticks and pine straw!


----------



## Jane

Mraymo said:


> Great pictures everyone. Jane in the 2nd shot "Lincoln and Scout playing fiercely" what kind of flower is that in the front left? The leaves look like some sort of lily (or maybe iris) but I don't recognize the flower.


That is called "Kangaroo's Paws". It is indestructible, as far as I can tell, and seems to be very hardy. It is supposed to keep blooming through the summer. It attracts butterflies 

BTW, I just love Izzy. I am coveting her beautiful coat!!! Gorgeous!


----------



## Evye's Mom

Great pictures of Murphy and Izzy.


----------



## Mraymo

Thanks Jane. I'll have to see if I can get that around here. Your 2 have such beautiful coats too. I definitely appreciate how much work you must do to keep them both in full coat.


----------



## Missy

*only a few days late...*

...we didn't have flowers til now...


----------



## Scooter's Family

Missy-I want your house on the East coast and Carole's house on the West coast! Beautiful!!!


----------



## Missy

we can do house trades Ann. we can stay at your house when we visit DH's parents.


----------



## Scooter's Family

But it wouldn't be fun to be there alone. You can come anytime and hang out with us though!


----------



## Mraymo

Nice pictures Missy. The boys are so handsome and I love your yard.


----------



## marjrc

Beautiful, Missy! My gosh, do you live in a park??! LOL I love your space AND your boys.


----------



## Missy

not a park, just a good angle Marj. don't the boys remind you of sheep in a pasture?


----------



## marjrc

YES, they do!!!!! Too cute.


----------



## irnfit

Missy, great pics. Missy's yard is Hav heaven, at least that's what Kodi and Shelby thought. I had to bump this up again, because I finally got a picture of Shelby. She got stuck, literally, under my mini-rose bush.


----------



## CacheHavs

aww poor Shelby, but it is a very cute picture Michele


----------



## CacheHavs

Missy I love your yard, And of course your boys too


----------



## marjrc

Shelby looks so small, so sweet and adorable! Great picture, Michele. Did you have a hard time getting her out of there? Were the thorns keeping her from moving?


----------



## Mraymo

Poor Shelby. Cute picture. Give Shelby a belly rub for me.


----------

